# Mafia 2021 Game Stats



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

This is purely in 2021, I might consider 2020 stats if everyone wants those added as well.
Please correct me if I got something wrong or if I'm missing a stat since this is mostly manual work.
These are the games that I'm counting. If I'm missing a game add them in here!

Town win percentage = Times you win as townie / amount of times you roll townies
Mafia win percentage = Times you win as mafia / amount of times you roll as scum
Indie win percentage = Times you win as Indie / amount of times you roll as scum
Overall winrate = Times you won / amount of times you played

 - hosted by Hidden

WINNERS: Kue, Hayumi, Cooler, Ekkologix (Mafia)


*Spoiler*: _Other participants_ 




Oddjutsu
Nessos
Shrike
Dragon D Xebec
John Wayne
Tiffany
Kvothe
Iwandesu
Natalija
Drago
Lord Melkor




 - Hosted by Kue

WINNERS: Sigismund, God of Shinobi, Alwaysmind, Lord Melkor, Cypher, Hayumi, Charles101, John Wayne, Hidden (Town)


*Spoiler*: _Other participants_ 




Mafia:
Go D. Usopp
Shrike
Santí

Indie:
Oddjutsu
OniKaido
Cooler
Vivo Diez




 - Hosted by Hidden

WINNERS: Lord Melkor and Kvothe Kingkiller (Mafia)

*Spoiler*: _Other participants_ 




Town:
Go D. Usopp
Hayumi
Kue
Cooler
SinRaven
Iwandesu
Vivo Diez




 - Hosted by Nitty

WINNERS: Natalija, Shrike, Tinky Winky, Onikaido, TheAnctientCenturion, Lord Melkor, Cooler, Vivo Diez (Town)

Other participants: Kue, Usopp

 - hosted by Kingslayer

Winners: Nessos, Xadlin, Lord Melkor, Cooler, Alwaysmind, Ratchet, Usopp, John Wayne (Town)
Other Participants: Hidden, Kue

 - Hosted by Kue
Winners: Hayumi, Vivo Diez, Natalija (mafia indie)

*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Town:
Dark Shadow
Shrike
DeVision
Go D. Usopp
Nessos
familyparka
Alwaysmind
OniKaido

Indie:
Lord Melkor
Nitty (Target: OniKaido)
Drago
Iwandesu




 - Hosted by Alwaysmind

Winners: Oddjutsu and Lord Melkor (Mafia)


*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Town:
Hidden
Cooler
Nessos
Vodka Genie
Hayumi
Worm Juice
Tiffany
Usopp
Family Parka





 - Hosted by Nessos
Winners: Worm Juice, SinRaven, Usopp, Iwandesu (Town)
Other participants: Hayumi, Cooler, Devision, Kue, Ratchet, Oddjutsu, Alwaysmind (indies since they do not have a chat)

 - Hosted by Shrike
Winners: Cooler, Iwandesu (indies)
Nitty, Usopp, Natalija, Remchu, Sigismund, Aries, Vivo Diez, Lind, Flower, Santi, TAC, Bringer of Chaos, John Wayne, Onikaido, Charles101, Devision (Town)
Other participants: Drago, Mitch, Hidden, Hayumi, Usopp, Kvothe (indie)

 - Hosted by Aries
Winners: ... EVERYONE? I'm not counting this one 

 - Hosted by Nitty
Winners: Kvothe, Usopp, John Wayne, Familyparka (mafia)
Remchu (indie)

*Spoiler*: _Other participants_ 




Town:
Cooler
Hero
Katsuargi
Lord Melkor
Sigismund
Vivo Diez
Xadlin
Alwaysmind
Cypher
Catamount
Juan
Kue
Oddjutsu
Dunya
Hayumi
WolfPrinceKiba





 - Hosted by Kue
Winners: Usopp (indie)

*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Town:
Hayumi
Shrike
MangoSenpai
Drago
Vivo Diez
Iwandesu
Santi
Nessos
Flower

Mafia:
Cooler
Sigismund

Indie:
Kvothe Kingkiller
John Wayne
Pool Party Nitty




 - Hosted by Hero
(Wtf this game ended at the end of night 2)
Winners: Cooler, Xadlin, Iwandesu, Hayumi, Natalija, Lind (mafia)


*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Town:
SinRaven
Aizen
Nitty
Usopp
Lord Melkor
Juan
Sigismund
Savage
Oddjutsu
Dragon D Xebec
Emberguard
Legend
A. Waltz
Nessos
Worm Juice
Cooler
Lord Genome
DeVision
Badalight
OniKaido
Flower
Charles101
Katsuargi

Indie:
Shrike
Remchu




 - Hosted by Usopp
Winner: Lord Melkor (Indie)

*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Mafia:
Nessos
Kingslayer
WolfPrinceKiba
A Optimistic

Town:
Oddjutsu
Ultra
DeVision
Shrike
Hidden
Nitty
Cooler
Kue
charles101
OniKaido
Hero
John Wayne
Alwaysmind




 - Hosted by Platinum and Aries
Idk who was mafia, indie, townies on this one. Waiting on Aries to answer

Winners:

*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 








 - Hosted by Drago
Winners: Natalija, Shrike, Vivo Diez, Alwaysmind, Hayumi, Cooler, Nessos, Lord Melkor, Nitty, Kvothe, Karma, Oddjutsu, Iwandesu (town)
Other Participants: Charles101, MangoSenpai (Indie), Usopp, Devision

 - Hosted by Nitty
Winners: Only (indie)

*Spoiler*: _Other Participants_ 




Mafia:
Shrike
Iwandesu
AIZEN
Charles101

Town:
Lord Melkor
Hayumi
Ratchet
Tiffany
Kvothe Kingkiller
Vivo Diez
Natalija
Lind
TheAncientCenturion
OniKaido
Ekkologix
Flower
John Wayne
Sigismund





 - Hosted by Aries

Winners (town)


*Spoiler*: __ 





Charles101
Sigismund
Lord Melkor
Shrike
Xeliosapporro
Hayumi
Natalija
OniKaido
Kliff
Nessos
Wormjuice
John Wayne
Vivo Diez
Uzukage Lee
Kvothe Kingslayer
Lind
Tiffany
Alwaysmind
Underworld Broker
Zeit
Xadlin
Platinum
AL Sama





*Spoiler*: __ 




Other Participants:
Iwandesu
Usopp
TheAncientCenturian
Flower
Cooler
AIZEN
Mitch
Mango Senpai
Underworld Broker
Xadlin
God of Shinobi
Marimo




 - Hosted by Onikaido
Winners: will edit this later
Participants: will edit this later
This has not been added yet to stats

 - Hosted by Uzukage Lee
Winners: Will edit this later
Participants: will edit this later
This has not been added yet to stats

 - Hosted by Flower 
Winners: will edit this later
Participants: will edit this later
This has not been added yet to stats

 - Hosted by Aries
Winners: will edit this later
participants: will edit this later
This has not been added yet to stats

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

*Town Percentage**Mafia Percentage**Indie Percentage**Overall WinRate*A Optimistic0.00%0.00%A Waltz0.00%0.00%Aizen0.00%0.00%0.00%Al Sama100.00%100.00%Alwaysmind57.14%0.00%50.00%Aries100.00%100.00%Badalight0.00%0.00%Bringer of Chaos100.00%100.00%Catamount0.00%0.00%Charles10160.00%0.00%37.50%Cooler37.50%50.00%33.33%40.00%Devision33.33%0.00%0.00%16.67%Drago0.00%0.00%0.00%Dragon D Xebec0.00%0.00%Dunya0.00%0.00%Emberguard0.00%0.00%FamilyParka0.00%100.00%50.00%Flower33.33%66.67%44.44%God of Shinobi100.00%0.00%50.00%Hayumi42.86%75.00%0.00%50.00%Hero0.00%0.00%Hidden33.33%0.00%20.00%Iwandesu40.00%33.33%100.00%44.44%John Wayne57.14%100.00%0.00%55.56%Juan0.00%0.00%Karma100.00%100.00%Katsuargi0.00%0.00%Kingslayer0.00%0.00%Kue0.00%33.33%0.00%14.29%Kvothe50.00%100.00%0.00%50.00%Legend0.00%0.00%Lind66.67%100.00%75.00%Lord Melkor55.56%100.00%100.00%66.67%Mango0.00%0.00%0.00%0.00%Marimo0.00%0.00%Mitch0.00%0.00%0.00%Natalija66.67%100.00%100.00%75.00%Nessos42.86%0.00%37.50%Nitty50.00%0.00%40.00%Oddjutsu20.00%100.00%0.00%25.00%Onikaido50.00%0.00%42.86%Platinum100.00%100.00%Ratchet100.00%0.00%50.00%Remchu100.00%33.33%50.00%Santi50.00%0.00%33.33%Savage0.00%0.00%Shrike50.00%0.00%0.00%30.00%Sigismund40.00%0.00%33.33%Sin Raven33.33%33.33%TheAncientCenturion66.67%0.00%50.00%Tiffany40.00%40.00%Tinky Winky100.00%100.00%Ultra0.00%0.00%Underworld Broker100.00%0.00%50.00%Usopp40.00%25.00%100.00%35.71%Uzukage Lee100.00%100.00%Vivo Diez57.14%100.00%0.00%55.56%Vodka Genie0.00%0.00%Worm Juice50.00%50.00%WPK0.00%0.00%0.00%Xadlin66.67%50.00%60.00%Xelios100.00%100.00%Zeit100.00%100.00%


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

*Times as Townie**Times as Scum**Times as Indie*A Optimistic1A Waltz1Aizen11Al Sama1Alwaysmind71Aries1Badalight1Bringer of Chaos1Catamount1Charles10153Cooler843Devision321Drago21Dragon D Xebec2Dunya1Emberguard1FamilyParka11Flower63God of Shinobi11Hayumi741Hero2Hidden32Iwandesu531John Wayne711Juan2Karma1Katsuargi2Kingslayer1Kue331Kvothe422Legend1Lind31Lord Melkor921Mango111Marimo1Mitch21Natalija611Nessos71Nitty41Oddjutsu512Onikaido61Platinum1Ratchet11Remchu13Santi21Savage1Shrike622Sigismund51Sin Raven3TheAncientCenturion31Tiffany5Tinky Winky1Ultra1Underworld Broker11Usopp581Uzukage Lee1Vivo Diez711Vodka Genie1Worm Juice4WPK11Xadlin32Xelios1Zeit1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

Town Win-LossMafia Win-LossIndie Win-LossA Optimistic0-00-10-0A Waltz0-10-00-0Aizen0-10-10-0Al Sama1-00-00-0Alwaysmind4-30-00-1Aries1-00-00-0Badalight0-10-00-0Bringer of Chaos1-00-00-0Catamount0-10-00-0Charles1013-20-30-0Cooler3-52-21-2Devision1-20-20-1Drago0-20-10-0Dragon D Xebec0-20-00-0Dunya0-10-00-0Emberguard0-10-00-0FamilyParka0-11-00-0Flower2-42-10-0God of Shinobi1-00-00-1Hayumi3-43-10-1Hero0-20-00-0Hidden1-20-20-0Iwandesu2-31-21-0John Wayne4-31-00-1Juan0-20-00-0Karma1-00-00-0Katsuargi0-20-00-0Kingslayer0-00-10-0Kue0-31-20-1Kvothe2-22-00-2Legend0-10-00-0Lind2-11-00-0Lord Melkor5-42-01-0Mango0-10-10-1Marimo0-00-10-0Mitch0-00-20-1Natalija4-21-01-0Nessos3-40-10-0Nitty2-20-00-1Oddjutsu1-41-00-2Onikaido3-30-00-1Platinum1-00-00-0Ratchet1-00-00-1Remchu1-00-01-2Santi1-10-10-0Savage0-10-00-0Shrike3-30-20-2Sigismund2-30-10-0Sin Raven1-20-00-0TheAncientCenturion2-10-10-0Tiffany2-30-00-0Tinky Winky1-00-00-0Ultra0-10-00-0Underworld Broker1-00-10-0Usopp2-32-61-0Uzukage Lee1-00-00-0Vivo Diez4-31-00-1Vodka Genie0-10-00-0Worm Juice2-20-00-0WPK0-10-10-0Xadlin2-11-10-0Xelios1-00-00-0Zeit1-00-00-0


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

Just in case

Oh I guess that's it


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

@Lord Melkor rolling the most as townies
@Ekkologix rolling the most as scum

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> @Ekkologix rolling the most as scum


So Kvothe, what you're saying is, going by probability, we should policy lynch Ekko D1 every game from now on since he's the most likely to be scum ? I can get behind that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Town Win-LossMafia Win-LossIndie Win-LossA Optimistic0-00-10-0A Waltz0-10-00-0Aizen0-10-10-0Al Sama1-00-00-0Alwaysmind4-30-00-1Aries1-00-00-0Badalight0-10-00-0Bringer of Chaos1-00-00-0Catamount0-10-00-0Charles1013-20-30-0Cooler3-52-21-2Devision1-20-20-1Drago0-20-10-0Dragon D Xebec0-20-00-0Dunya0-10-00-0Emberguard0-10-00-0FamilyParka0-11-00-0Flower2-42-10-0God of Shinobi1-00-00-1Hayumi3-43-10-1Hero0-20-00-0Hidden1-20-20-0Iwandesu2-31-21-0John Wayne4-31-00-1Juan0-20-00-0Karma1-00-00-0Katsuargi0-20-00-0Kingslayer0-00-10-0Kue0-31-20-1Kvothe2-22-00-2Legend0-10-00-0Lind2-11-00-0Lord Melkor5-42-01-0Mango0-10-10-1Marimo0-00-10-0Mitch0-00-20-1Natalija4-21-01-0Nessos3-40-10-0Nitty2-20-00-1Oddjutsu1-41-00-2Onikaido3-30-00-1Platinum1-00-00-0Ratchet1-00-00-1Remchu1-00-01-2Santi1-10-10-0Savage0-10-00-0Shrike3-30-20-2Sigismund2-30-10-0Sin Raven1-20-00-0TheAncientCenturion2-10-10-0Tiffany2-30-00-0Tinky Winky1-00-00-0Ultra0-10-00-0Underworld Broker1-00-10-0Usopp2-32-61-0Uzukage Lee1-00-00-0Vivo Diez4-31-00-1Vodka Genie0-10-00-0Worm Juice2-20-00-0WPK0-10-10-0Xadlin2-11-10-0Xelios1-00-00-0Zeit1-00-00-0


Mine and @John Wayne 's wins/losses are the exact same. Pretty creepy


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Mine and @John Wayne 's wins/losses are the exact same. Pretty creepy


So to read him, you must read yourself

Reactions: Useful 1 | Creative 1


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 11, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Mine and @John Wayne 's wins/losses are the exact same. Pretty creepy


That list doesn't count the time I won as SK, there's some games missing

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 11, 2021)

Feels pretty bad when you solo a game and then the host doesn't even hand out MVPs to anyone


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

John Wayne said:


> That list doesn't count the time I won as SK, there's some games missing


Can you link which games? I mightve missed some


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 11, 2021)

If you mean the money mafia one by oddjutsu, that was in 2020 and I only counted the ones in 2021


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 11, 2021)

Diamond and Pearl and Gold and Silver, I believe, were counted as two different games. Also, I lost as Town in Favourites and HST6.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> So to read him, you must read yourself


He is a figment of my imagination, so it makes sense


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2021)

40% win rate and no wins as mafia. I'm truly showing why I was voted the player of the year.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flower (Oct 11, 2021)

That scum percentage   .


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 11, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> So Kvothe, what you're saying is, going by probability, we should policy lynch Ekko D1 every game from now on since he's the most likely to be scum ? I can get behind that



Yea sounds like a good D1 target  

Inb4 hosts start giving him town from now on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2021)

2021 sux
2020 is better


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2021)

btw i was town in 4 of those games and got converted or used an ability to swap to scum when they were losing 

crazy lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> 2021 sux
> 2020 is better


i was gonna do both 2020 and 2021 and i noticed there was so many games

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> btw i was town in 4 of those games and got converted or used an ability to swap to scum when they were losing
> 
> crazy lmao


that sasuke one was the best one from u ngl

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 12, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Diamond and Pearl and Gold and Silver, I believe, were counted as two different games. Also, I lost as Town in Favourites and HST6.


Yeah though the ending was kind of abrupt in the first one, I was unsure to count that one when it looks like town was going to win but at the same time I have no idea if scum can pull it off with some crazy mechanic too. I'll update favorites soon and fix the HST6 one


----------



## charles101 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> Yeah though the ending was kind of abrupt in the first one, I was unsure to count that one when it looks like town was going to win but at the same time I have no idea if scum can pull it off with some crazy mechanic too. I'll update favorites soon and fix the HST6 one


I was scum in first one and Im pretty sure we were screwed in a cycle or two


----------



## Lord Tentei (Oct 12, 2021)

I'd be 1-0 as town and 1-0 as indie though?


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 12, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> that sasuke one was the best one from u ngl


won and lost in the same game


----------



## Underworld Broker (Oct 12, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> won and lost in the same game



Reminds me of the time where DDL won as jester but then got brought back to life and he did "unwin", but then managed to win again or smth like that lol

It was in one of Aries games iirc

Reactions: git gud 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2021)

Hey @Kvothe Kingkiller  when was I indie?


----------



## Kvothe Kingkiller (Oct 24, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Kvothe Kingkiller  when was I indie?


The complex numbers one, you turned imaginary in the end there so I counted it as an indie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 24, 2021)

Kvothe Kingkiller said:


> The complex numbers one, you turned imaginary in the end there so I counted it as an indie



Nah.. was town there. Turned indie and died in the same minute there. XD


----------



## Hayumi (Oct 25, 2021)

Well damn this was interesting. It’s cool that it actually backs up what I thought, that my mafia play> my town play.


----------



## Hero (Oct 26, 2021)

My stats are dog shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 3, 2021)

ight then. nice chat. lol


----------

